# FIOS channel numbers



## Craigdukk (May 22, 2015)

Howdy folks!

On FIOS the high def channels start at 500
This is fine for cable content.

In Los Angeles the regular Standard Def broadcast TV channel numbers are 2, 4, 7 etc
The HD is 502, 504, 507, etc.

How can I make TiVo think high def is on 2, 4, 7 instead of 502, 504, 507?

Thanks!
Craig


----------



## Philmatic (Sep 17, 2003)

Unfortunately you can't do that.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

So Fios doesn't do the auto HD remapping like Time Warner does in most areas?


----------



## ustavio (Oct 19, 2013)

Craigdukk said:


> Howdy folks!
> 
> On FIOS the high def channels start at 500
> This is fine for cable content.
> ...


Maybe a dumb question but if you have 502,504, 507...why would you even want to make your Tivo think 2,4 7 is HD? I only have SD channels ticked in my channel list, if there is no HD version available.


----------



## ustavio (Oct 19, 2013)

HarperVision said:


> So Fios doesn't do the auto HD remapping like Time Warner does in most areas?


No. But Fios also doesn't allow us the pleasure of a tuning adapter to scream at. The only thing I miss about TWC is the customer service and tech support (not to mention a local office to trade out gear). Fios CSR in my area is pitiful.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Craigdukk said:


> Howdy folks!
> On FIOS the high def channels start at 500
> This is fine for cable content.
> In Los Angeles the regular Standard Def broadcast TV channel numbers are 2, 4, 7 etc
> ...


I still don't understand why you don't unselect the SD channels. That would keep them from being available for Search, 1P, and the guide when using the My Channels option. I use the Favorites option for the guide, but My Channels option can come in handy for the occasional program. Sadly, the Suggestions and Discovery bar don't care about unselected channels.

I'm sorry if I'm missing something obvious from your post.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

HarperVision said:


> So Fios doesn't do the auto HD remapping like Time Warner does in most areas?


thank goodness no...


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

HarperVision said:


> So Fios doesn't do the auto HD remapping like Time Warner does in most areas?


They might with their own DVRs, but it doesn't work with the TiVos. I figure if someone is tuning to the SD channels it is because they want to intentionally. This is what my mother always says when I am visiting her and she tunes to an SD channel on Comcast. We tried the re-mapping on her but she really wants to view the SD versions so we had to turn the re-mapping feature off.


----------



## celtic pride (Nov 8, 2005)

my wife drives me crazy,I''ll come home and she will have the tivo on channel 4 instead of 504,You can unselect the sd channels but unfortunetly you can still tune in the sd channel if you just hit channel 4 instead of 504.


----------



## DrewTivo (Mar 30, 2005)

JoeKustra said:


> I'm sorry if I'm missing something obvious from your post.


He wants to be able to press "2" and get the HD version that is on "502".

I praise the desire for efficiency, but alas not possible.

Until the cable cos. realize that most people want HD at this point.

Perhaps they fear all the grandmas who want channel 2 to be SD on their old set calling in in confusion when they switch the SD locals to 5xx.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

DrewTivo said:


> He wants to be able to press "2" and get the HD version that is on "502".
> 
> I praise the desire for efficiency, but alas not possible.
> 
> ...


I understand. I gave up a long time ago forcing my mother to use HD instead of SD. Cable companies still need SD so they can charge more for HD.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> I understand. I gave up a long time ago forcing my mother to use HD instead of SD. Cable companies still need SD so they can charge more for HD.


We don't get charged anything extra on FiOS for HD channels.


----------



## BruinGuy (Apr 16, 2015)

aaronwt said:


> We don't get charged anything extra on FiOS for HD channels.


Not for the basic channels. But I do pay extra for "FIOS Extreme HD"


----------



## DrewTivo (Mar 30, 2005)

BruinGuy said:


> Not for the basic channels. But I do pay extra for "FIOS Extreme HD"


Doesn't that include the SD version as well?

All the packages come with SD and HD version of some of those SD channels. So I'm not sure that keeping SD is just to justify an upsell to HD.


----------



## BobCamp1 (May 15, 2002)

DrewTivo said:


> Doesn't that include the SD version as well?
> 
> All the packages come with SD and HD version of some of those SD channels. So I'm not sure that keeping SD is just to justify an upsell to HD.


It does. FIOS charges nothing extra for HD. It's just marketing. Most of their plans have "HD" on the end of them even though some of the channels you get are SD only.


----------



## The Merg (Dec 2, 2007)

ustavio said:


> Maybe a dumb question but if you have 502,504, 507...why would you even want to make your Tivo think 2,4 7 is HD? I only have SD channels ticked in my channel list, if there is no HD version available.


I think the thought process is that you don't have to try to remember to add 500 to the channel that you want to watch. When I had DirecTV, the HD and SD channel numbers were the same. If I typed in a channel number, it defaulted to the HD version, if there was one for that channel.. In the Guide settings, you would tell it to Hide SD Duplicates., so you only saw SD channels that had no HD version.

- Merg

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

